#ubuntu-design 2012-09-10
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-11
 * mpt tries to think of a single word that means "not started"
<mpt> "unstarted"
<mpt> "unbegun"
<snwh> mpt stopped
<mpt> "stopped" implies that it was previously started
<mpt> The word I'm looking for is, to 0%, what "complete" is to 100% :-)
<snwh> well that would be incomplete :)
<mpt> "incomplete" covers 1~99%
<mpt> or 0~99%, even
<bwinton> mpt: Unstarted?  Vapourware?
<snwh> so you need the lower extreme
<snwh> vapourware haha
<bwinton> theoretical?  planned?
<mpt> bwinton, yes, I wondered about "unstarted" while you are offline
<mpt> This is about fingerprint registration, not software development :-)
<snwh> whats the context of the word?
<mpt> A gauge to show how complete the registration is for a particular finger
<snwh> unregistered?
<mpt> "complete" at the trailing end, "______" at the leading end
<mpt> Maybe I don't need a label at the leading end at all...
<snwh> (does this mean fingerprint support in ubuntu? :D)
<mpt> It's one of those "maybe someday" features
<mpt> Maybe a published design will inspire a contributor ... it's happened before
<snwh> true enough. my thinkpad has an unused reader, which im not really missing solely a bell/whistle
<snwh> how about: "unregistered, ___% registered, registered"?
<mpt> "registered" is a binary condition, it just happens to involve a fractional process
<mpt> You can't identify yourself with a 99%-registered finger
<snwh> tell that to my fingerprint software on my windows partition..
<mpt> really?
<snwh> yea it does it by % when registering. I have to stroke my finger 10 times for it to register and it goes up by 10% increments in 'registration'
<mpt> snwh, who develops that software?
<snwh> Authentec
<snwh> i think
<snwh> yes
<snwh> AuthenTec TrueSuite
<bwinton> Unregistered, registering %, registered?
<snwh> its quite awful.
<mpt> So, not this one then <http://www.jmedved.com/content/media/windows8authentecprotectorsuite.png>
<snwh> mpt, this: http://support.authentec.com/Portals/4/Images/TrueSuite5/TS_intro.png
<mpt> thanks snwh
<mpt> (Are those really Twitter and Facebook icons on one of the fingers?)
<snwh> yea.
<mpt> "Reading 1", "Reading 2", "Reading 3" http://blogimages.builttoroam.com/nick/image_6CDD71F9.png
<snwh> the software will let you register your social passwords with a fingerprint requires a browser plugin though
<snwh> mpt, yea I like the multiple reading plus checkbox idea
#ubuntu-design 2012-09-12
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<mpt> Just completed: design for fingerprint registration in System Settings. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserAccounts#fingerprint>
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-10
<snwh> this is a sadly quiet place :(
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-11
 * xnox you hear wind noise in the distance. Your options are: (a) look left (b) look right
<wellsb> katie_: In today's design clinic, somebody mentioned using the indented style for the cards container of the blackjack app.  Where can I find more information about this?
<katie_> hi wellsb
<katie_> wellsb, just finding rosie to help answer :)
<wellsb> katie_: Excellent.  Thanks
#ubuntu-design 2013-09-12
<clepto> Hello! I need someone to resize my app's icon to 64x64 for the contest :)
<clepto> If someone is willing to do my icon is this http://ubuntuone.com/7h7r7b3q1RgZ4iYd1Jlvut
#ubuntu-design 2015-09-07
<mpt> kemmko, bug 1447601
<ubot5> bug 1447601 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) ""Phone" app settings are oddly in System Settings" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447601
<kemmko> mpt:  cheers
<mpt> kemmko, whyyyy is bug 1485623 assigned to a designer at all? The layout is already shown in the wireframe
<ubot5> bug 1485623 in Ubuntu UX "Moderately long name not shown in address book card" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485623
<kemmko> mpt: ehmm, I am not sure if I understand your question
<mpt> kemmko, the bug report is that the name doesn’t show up in full anywhere in the address book card. The wireframe shows that it’s supposed to show up in full next to the picture. Why does it need to wait for a designer?
<kemmko> mpt:  I don't see the solution posted or linked to the bug
<kemmko> mpt:  the corresponding visual designer is Rae
<mpt> kemmko, it’s the only link in the bug description.
<kemmko> mpt:  yes, to the UX spec
<kemmko> mpt:  not the visual design screen though
<mpt> Why does it it need a visual design?
<kemmko> mpt:  because it differs from the wireframes and the visuals are final
<kemmko> mpt:  plus the visual design has the correct GU sizes and dimentions
<kemmko> mpt:  since the contact card is a custom made layout it is needed
<kemmko> mpt:  also, until it is implemented we can't say "fix resleased"
<mpt> I wasn’t suggesting that it should be marked Fix Released
<kemmko> mpt:  so…obviously the final solution is not linked here
<kemmko> mpt:  until this is done the bug is triaged
<mpt> Usually wireframes are more up-to-date than mockups are
 * mpt hunts
<kemmko> mpt:  usually they are but since I am working on this project I can assure you they are not
<mpt> ok :-)
<mpt> kemmko, the current mockup shows the full name next to the icon too: https://goo.gl/5uqXB9
<mpt> and it shows font size and spacing
<kemmko> mpt:  yes
